
The Premium Mediocre Life of Maya Millennial - civilian
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2017/08/17/the-premium-mediocre-life-of-maya-millennial/
======
civilian
Embedded in this article was a kind of uncomfortable clarity:

> _There lies the terrifying structural boundary of our times — the API.
> Today, you’re either above the API or below the API. You either tell robots
> what to do, or are told by robots what to do._

